# Pneumatic Decaying prop build



## deoblo (Apr 9, 2010)

Here's a full pneumatic Prop Build !!


----------



## Phantom Blue (Sep 28, 2008)

AWSOME as usally...thanks for posting Deoblo!


----------



## stick (Apr 2, 2009)

Coming along great.


----------



## deoblo (Apr 9, 2010)

Phantom Blue said:


> AWSOME as usally...thanks for posting Deoblo!


thanks pneumatics are fun to work with !


----------



## deoblo (Apr 9, 2010)

stick said:


> Coming along great.


Thanks !


----------

